# Shell announces a change to II from RCI, starting 1/2/2012.  Not great news!



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Shell Vacations Club 
Exchange Company Announcement
Why is Shell Vacations Club changing to Interval International? 
Dear Shell Vacations Club Members, 

We have some very exciting news to share! We are always evaluating ways to enhance your benefits and services to ensure that you are enjoying the quality and value you have come to expect from Shell Vacations Club. As you know, RCI has served Shell Vacations Club for over a decade. After an extensive review of Interval International's capabilities, we made the decision to have Interval International be the Exchange provider to Shell Vacations Club beginning January 2, 2012. This difficult decision was based on a number of compelling factors. 

Quality
Interval International's vacation exchange network is renowned for having one of the highest standards in the industry that provides the highest level of vacation experience for its members – it is very much aligned to your ownership interests and the levels of quality you expect from Shell Vacations Club.

Worldwide Exchange Opportunities
Interval International offers a truly global network spanning some 2,600 resorts in 75 countries – with strength both domestically as well as internationally. Interval International is affiliated with many of the world-class timeshare developers in the industry, including Marriott Vacation Club, Starwood Vacation Ownership, Hyatt, Westin and Four Seasons... just to name a few.

Additional Benefits and Services
Every Shell Vacations Club member will participate in the Interval Gold® program offering you customized benefits. SVC Elite® members will be able to enjoy all of the privileges of the Interval Platinum® program – Interval International's most exclusive membership tier. 


Our commitment to you is unwavering and your satisfaction is at the heart of every decision we make. The Interval International team is equally passionate about delivering exceptional customer service. We firmly believe that joining forces with Interval will enable us to continue to exceed your expectations.

We look forward to working with Interval to bring you memorable vacations and exceptional leisure lifestyle benefits. Throughout the remainder of 2011, all external exchanges will continue to be through the RCI exchange network. As we look to the future after January 2, we have provided a list of Frequently Asked Questions in support of the exchange affiliation change on the Shell Vacations Club website. Log into the Members Only section, and Click on the "Exchange Company Update" button. Or you can call a Member Services representative at 1.877.SHELL.10.


Sincerely,
Susan C. Kelley, President, Shell Vacations Club 
Karen Buttice, President of Shell Owners Associations


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't consider this a positive change at all for Shell owners.  I "bought" Shell (got free on eBay) to exchange into Points resorts that cost too many RCI Points.  For example, a studio at Manhattan Club or Hilton is very high points for summer.  But using Shell, I could get either one for 2,500 points, so basically $500.  

Does Shell know we will not enjoy the Marriott and Starwood preference in II?  We will get the leftovers, the same stuff my Foxrun and Blue Ridge Village weeks will pull.  I see no benefits that make this change desirable at all.  I wonder what kind of special deal Shell gets for this ridiculous move? 

This is really crap.  I am getting rid of my Shell points, after I use 2012's points completely with RCI exchanges, before the change goes into effect.


----------



## chellej (Aug 23, 2011)

Cindy

You beat me to it.  I will be sorry that I can't see RCI Points but I don't mind the switch.  I was actually thinking of giving up my interval membership and going with the smaller companies like Platinum and Trading places.

This will actually work out for me....use the shell in II and then I only have to pay for RCI.  Right now I am paying for interval, and RCI because I can't deposit my other weeks in RCI through shell like I could with wyndham points.

I wonder if this is why Trading Places got the Kauai coast bulk deposit...I heard awhile ago that they had been bought by interval....don't know if it is true or not.

The last few times i tried to searh RCI points I couldn't find anything....don't know if it was a glitch or if some things were blocked.  Have you seen the Manhatten Club using your Shell log in?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 23, 2011)

*Happy about This*

We started with an interval ownership at Inn at the Opera and it was affiliated with II.  Moved to SVC and it was RCI.  I now have tons of access to RCI through other programs (including points that I pay very low MF on).

So having good access to II now makes me happy.

Overall, though I bought in systems that I want to use so other than the RCI Points, my exchanging is limited.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

I can see the MC inventory with Shell's portal just fine.  I noticed a delay on the weeks' side.  So regular RCI weeks had inventory through September, and the inventory in Shell's portal stopped at April.  But the Points side, I could see quite a bit.  

Some of the prime DVC in RCI Points are great dates and not ones you get in weeks, but the points are high.  So 120K or so points for a 2 bedroom during prime season, but only 4,500 in Shell.  It was good for those prime dates. 

I have Starwood to get great trades in II.  I really need to re-think the Shell.  I will keep enough to go to California once per year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

> I wonder if this is why Trading Places got the Kauai coast bulk deposit...I heard awhile ago that they had been bought by interval....don't know if it is true or not.



I think II did buy Trading Places, and I was surprised, and thrilled, to see the Kauai Coast and the Peacock Suites inventory in TP.  I had no idea why all of that inventory suddenly appeared in TP.  I watch that site often.  It was unusual.

There are very few Hyatts sitting online in II, and Marriott Orlando inventory is too easy to get via a week-to-week trade with a lockoff.  Why would a person spend 4,500 Shell Points to get a 2 bedroom in Orlando?  And will the XYZ deal apply to Shell owners, since we would just be using points. 

If Shell wanted to please its customers/ owners, it would dual-affiliate with RCI and II.


----------



## chellej (Aug 23, 2011)

It would be nice if they would give a choice but as screwed up as their bookkeeping system is, I don't think they could handle it.  I've had a terrible time getting my account straight...combining 3 accounts.  Turned out the previous owner had used points that got overlooked during the initial transfer so I used more points than I should have this year.   The Good news is they admitted it was their mistake and left my account as is.  I can't imagine Wyndham doing that


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Now the Maui Schooner affiliation makes a lot more sense.  I saw that on their website, and I was so excited, because I would love to stay at Schooner sometime.  Now it all becomes clear.  II owns TP, TP manages Schooner.  Duh!  Schooner is doing an elaborate update with an SA, too.  I would say this may be part of the reason for the update to Schooner.  

What about Kahana Falls, which is also managed by TP?  I think the resort's lack of quality will keep Shell from allowing us to get Kahana Falls.


----------



## chellej (Aug 23, 2011)

Also consider Cindy that shell may be acting in our best interest.  Who nows what conditions RCi would be trying to institute with a contract renewal.  Before points light, RCI did not seem to but a high value on shell.  Maybe they were trying to limit inventory or increase the points or fees.   

It may well have gotten ugly with RCI and I assume that interval is anxious to keep higher end properties...loosing Dvc was a big hit to them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

There are rumors that DVC is thinking of a switch back to II.  

I believe we have a person here on TUG who is either an RCI or II insider.  This person posted info a while back about DVC going back to II. I don't know if it's true or not, but I won't be too upset about it.  

Part of the reason I was so excited about Shell points was my ability to get Shearwater for prime season (summer) cheaper than using RCI Points.  Now Shearwater is not even showing up in RCI Points anymore.  That's disappointing, but I did get my two weeks for 2012 in weeks.  And they were only 30 TPU's, which cost me like $600 + $179 X 2 weeks.  I am happy with that.  

So maybe I will hang in a while longer with Shell.  I don't know.  I am anxious to see if Marriotts in Orlando are going to be discounted in some way for off-season, which is the only time we ever go to Orlando.  We will see.  I think Shell will block owners from getting Westin Princeville from II.  They blocked some things from us in RCI.  I noticed a great deal of things blocked to Shell owners, because I could see big differences.


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 26, 2011)

Many timeshares and/or timeshare systems have both.  For example, Escapes! was RCI, but II offered them such a good deal [?] the newer ones are II.  We pay for II and never use it.  Since TPU, we are very cautious in using RCI, voting by not depositing.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rarely do I have nice things to say about Marriott, but when they switched their inventory to II years ago I was very pleased when they duel affiliated my Monarch Week with both RCI and II.

George


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2011)

What are some of the resorts listed under Shell?

I found my answers to my question.


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 18, 2011)

*Just an FYI*

Shell inventory for 2012 has shown up in II this morning...Hawaii, San Francisco, Portland, etc. and my favorite: Fish Creek


----------



## cmh (Dec 18, 2011)

Does the change from RCI to II only affect Shell Points owners and not Shell Weeks owners?


----------

